# اللى نفسة يعمل اميل مساحتة أكتر من 2 جيجا على الجوجل



## mr.hima (27 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جماعة دى اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى ممكن ....
اللى عايز دعوة لاميل الجوجل يكتب الاميل بتاعة وانا هبعتلة دعوة




:yaka:

*انا عندى 40 دعوة .....
حتى لو خلصو ا فى تانى .*


----------



## mr.hima (29 أكتوبر 2006)

محدش نفسة فى دعوة ولا اية.....


----------



## Michael (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*Gmailدرايف جديد بحجم 2 جيجا على هاردسكك مجانآ *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4474&highlight=gmail

*دعوات مجانية لـgmail *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=4425


----------



## mr.hima (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا مش بتكلم على الدريفرات على الجوجل انا بتكلم عن اميل زى بتاع الياهو بس على الجوجل بس الفرق ان مساحتة 2.77 جيجة بايت .. وكل يوم بيزيد
وهو مش كجانى زى الياهو لازم حد يبعت دعوة اللى ممكن يعمل منها الاميل على الجوجل 
اجمل حاجة فية انو مفهوش اعلانات زى اميل الياهو...*


----------



## Michael (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا لك...*


----------



## mr.hima (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*العفو يا سيدى انا معملتش حاجة ....
انا كان نفسي اخدم مش اكتر .....*


----------



## mr.hima (13 نوفمبر 2006)

لا للانتظار 
لكل من يريد دعوة لاميل الجوجل:Love_Mailbox:  .....كل اللى عليك انك تكتب الاميل بتاعك سواء كان على الياهو او الهوتميل فى المربع الاخضر فى الموقع دة 

http://gmail.afraid.org/
سلام ونعمة.......


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن دعوة


----------



## mr.hima (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*أسف للتأخير*

أسف على التأخير .​بس ممكن تبعتلى عنوان إميلك سواء كان على الياهو أو الهوتميل...وإنشاء الله هتلاقى الدعوة على الاميل 
وأسف مرة تانية على التأخير فى الرد
من غير جمايل روح على الربابط دة وأنت هتفهم:
أضغط هنا وأنت هتعرف


----------



## بيترالخواجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اوكـ


----------



## mr.hima (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا دعوة ولا يحزنون !!!!!*

الحكايه مش مستهلة لتبعتلى دعوة ولا أبعتلك .....فلمت شركة جوجل بفتح عملية التسجيل لمن يريد كل اللى أنت هتعملة تخش على الرابط هنا !!!!....دة رابط شركة جوجل نفسها <<<>>>>
كل اللى هتعملة أنك هتنزل أخر الصفحة هتلاقى كلمة sign up أضغط عليها بس خلاص هتلاقية فتحلك صفحة زى بتاعة الياهو و الهوتميل سجل بياناتك وتبقى عملت الاميل على الجوجل مساحتة 2.7 وكل يوم بيزيد ....​


----------



## البابا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا هيما حبيبي على الموضوع
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
صلى من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## mr.hima (22 ديسمبر 2006)

صلوات القديسين .....يا أستاذ/البابا ​


----------

